# Castle creek - lost yellow jefe grande , at paddle



## Thumphrey (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a paddle for you to use until yours is recovered.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

just a little more info. Neither my paddle nor boat had a name. Haven't swam in so long the urgency wasn't there. Boat already had a drilled crack and bitathane. The paddle had duck tape on the center. As does everyone, I offer up rewards as well.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Walk to the center of Hwy 82 bridge and look straight down on the upstream side.


----------

